# Jig to drill holes in the center of curtian rods -VERY Complicated



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Without a doubt this is the most complicated jig I ever built.

The store didn't have two 4ft rods but they did have an 8ft one. So I decided to buy the 8 ft one and cut it in half. When I got it home I realized oh no there are no pilot holes for the finals in the cut ends.

So I made this jig to allow me to drill a fairly straight hole into the end of the curtain

rod/any 1-3/8" dowel.

Drilled into a chunk of 2×4 with a 1 3/8" forsner bit, I used the nipple to drill an 1/8 hole through the rest of the 2×4 and this was the drill guide. The tape is because the rod isnt quite 1 3/8" like it said it was.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Excellent tip!


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

I love tips like this, which I have absolutely no use for now, that maybe someday will be exactly what I need to save the day. Thanks.


----------



## phlyers (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes I too love tips like this. Falls under the "why didn't I think of that category"


----------



## tworavens (Jul 8, 2013)

Great use for scrap twobafours. Love it!


----------

